# Managed to not give up, 8-8-20



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Well, a lot of you may know I broke my hand last week and had a tournament yesterday....melissa , 2 buddies and myself left the dike around 530 to calm winds and 
super clean water, maybe too clear. Started throwing topwater on the south jetty with a few small blowups. Boated only dinks. I think i had one keeper, not sure. Left the south jetty and hit the north jetty boat show.....dang it was crowded. Threw spinnerbaits ( redfish magic) , plastics( down south) , spoons and crankbaits with better results. Lot of small trout, but managed our 3 trout, 2 red stringer. I had a blacktip shark smoke my crankbait right at the boat. I boated the shark to get my lure back, and decided to keep it. That was when my hand started hurting the most, took some ibuprofen , kept grinding...we got 4th place , 3rd was 3 ounces heavier....the teams that won had some good fish on croaker...congratulations to them, I just dont enjoy fishing livebait. i like to fool em, not feed em... Fun day on the water, off to the orthopedic Tuesday....









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

Well at least y’all caught fish and were in the hunt on the tournament. That helps take some of the sting away from the hand. I had a buddy run to the rigs near shore just out of the pass yesterday and they hit some good snapper. He said the water was flat and clear. 

DK (Dalton) here on 2cool had a good bite in East bay yesterday.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Goof haul glad you fooled em and did not feed em


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

I will definitely shake a man's hand if I get beat....but I just dont feel like I have accomplished anything using livebait....that's just me, I'm a tournament bass fisherman, nobody is allowed to use live. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

tommy261 said:


> I will definitely shake a man's hand if I get beat....but I just dont feel like I have accomplished anything using livebait....that's just me, I'm a tournament bass fisherman, nobody is allowed to use live.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Bait is for the women and small children ðŸ˜‚


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

My fiance, refuses to throw bait after realizing the fish she catches on artificial.....

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

Way to go! I agree about not feeling accomplished if using bait.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

tommy261 said:


> I will definitely shake a man's hand if I get beat....but I just dont feel like I have accomplished anything using livebait....that's just me, I'm a tournament bass fisherman, nobody is allowed to use live.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Me too and my FIL gives me hell when I tell him of course I would never throw bait for bass! I am there with flounder, know I can get them on plastics but not there with trout, dont go enough really.


----------



## TOMBOB (Apr 9, 2012)

Majek11 said:


> Bait is for the women and small children ðŸ˜‚


 /\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\ I feel the same way.sad_smiles


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

I like to catch fish as much as the next person, but live bait in a tournament should be a seperate category....that way you are not ruling out anybody. Some people like to use livebait, which is perfectly fine. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

Way to hang in there and keep grinding!! Id take that stringer any day of the week but only if it came off of Tails and Top waters!! :cheers:


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Yeah, David, no live bait for us. I like throwing keepers in the livewell, for as long as possible. Then put them in an ice slurry. Hard to do if I have croaker/ shrimp in there....lol

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

tommy261 said:


> Yeah, David, no live bait for us. I like throwing keepers in the livewell, for as long as possible. Then put them in an ice slurry. Hard to do if I have croaker/ shrimp in there....lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


I just learned the ice slurry trick in the live well. Worked great no more fish in the cooler for me!! :biggrin:


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Works pretty good

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

The great bait debate... I don't care what gets them on the line. I am there to fight, catch and eat them. I use all of it.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

That's your choice, lures are mine

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## MinZ (Jul 6, 2019)

Enter a legit lure only 2 man tournament. Cranky


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

I do, it's called bass tournaments.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Fish any Bass Champs, Texas Team Trail? anything Big time or state wide. Just asking, I don't remember seeing your name?



tommy261 said:


> I do, it's called bass tournaments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Yes I started fishing texas team trail last year with my partner Brad Deal, I dont get to fish much other than Rayburn or maybe toledo bend...tough conditions last year at 20degrees , hard to beat a sack of 5 fish at 49.53lbs ...best 5 fish ever weighed in during any major event...

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

Ice slurry is the best . Been doing that for years . If you get really lazy you pull the plug when getting home let water drain and pack more ice and clean them the next day . Thats for us lazy folks .
Them some big bass man , and consistent . 
As for bait , I do buy bait but I aint convinced my wife to use my " fake bait" as she says . But , I do feel its more fun to throw lures and challenge myself . But then again to each their own . We love to eat fish in our household and especially love to give fish to my retired neighbors and family .Its a all around blessing .

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Yes sir, my buddy and I fished this morning, water was clean, but very slow bite.....havent caught a bluefish in awhile....smoked the crankbait.....sgrem witnessed it from his boat. Lol.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

tommy261 said:


> Yes sir, my buddy and I fished this morning, water was clean, but very slow bite.....havent caught a bluefish in awhile....smoked the crankbait.....sgrem witnessed it from his boat. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you "poke the bear" a little and tell Steven you'll guide for him next time lol.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Good deal, you will be against a continual onslaught of top caliber folks every tourney. To make it into that top 10, or even top 20 will be an incredible accomplishment. I know a lot of those guys. 
Yep Danny and partner wrecked them that tourney, second place was in the 30's which is typical. Best of luck.


tommy261 said:


> Yes I started fishing texas team trail last year with my partner Brad Deal, I dont get to fish much other than Rayburn or maybe toledo bend...tough conditions last year at 20degrees , hard to beat a sack of 5 fish at 49.53lbs ...best 5 fish ever weighed in during any major event...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Jkmoore, absolutely not. Lol. It was very slow. I know Steve is usually on good fish. We talk often. Yesterday was a frustrating day, but fun. Always nice to see ol Steven. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stumpgrinder1 (Jul 18, 2016)

I used to be a hard core artificial "purist"

Age took care of that. I can catch em both ways but I like to take my wife and nieces fishing and they want bait. So, ya know what ? I bring bait


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Lol, throwing artificial all day during the tournament with a broke hand; made me want to fish croaker and rest. Definitely need some time off , and let my hand heal. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

tommy261 said:


> Jkmoore, absolutely not. Lol. It was very slow. I know Steve is usually on good fish. We talk often. Yesterday was a frustrating day, but fun. Always nice to see ol Steven.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


I was just picking a little. I've gotten to know Steven pretty well over the last year and he can take the ribbing. Other than a few knuckleheads, we've got a pretty good brotherhood on here.

I'm taking one of my workers fishing this afternoon. Due to schedules, it will be in the heat of the day so I'm not too optimistic about our chances. If I get skunked I'll post it so y'all can give me some grief back &#128514;


----------



## Lovin'Laura (Jun 28, 2016)

*croaker vs. arties*

one of the things that convinced me live bait is so much better than arties is a trip I took over ten years ago. Maybe 20 years. Anyway, my church had an all male retreat planned in a Baffin Bay fishing lodge for a night and 1/2 day fishing. We were broken into groups of 2-3 anglers per boat, with six boats going with professional guides. I was excited because now I would be able to learn to fish with arties, which I tried, and have minimal luck. Well, I didn't get a bite or fish though I followed my guides instructions to the T, including wading. The other person and guide had the same result. When we got back to the dock, not one person, angler or guide caught a fish, out of like 20 people. BTW, the lodge prides itself on being Arties only. Funny thing is, on a drift, we were approaching a wader and from a short distance, my guide mumbled "dam croaker soaker". Well, the guide let the boat drift pretty close to the dude, and I yelled, "any luck?" to which he held up his stringer that held at least 3 25" trout and some more under that. He smiled big at the guide, 'like keep on fishing with arties while I keep catchin' them'.
So, if you think that is a one time thing, I hate to tell you this happens all the time when I wade the surf at Surfside. I will be surounded by artie fishers while I am using live bait and everytime but one, I kill the arties guys. 
I firmly believe that when trout are biting like crazy, arties will catch fish but not any more than the bait fisher. Also, if the bite is slow, the bait guy will catch fish while the artie fisher is jerking his rod. LOL
Anyway for those that say, 'I'd rather fool them than feed them' I'd reply, 'I would rather filet my dinner than stroke my pole all day. LOL. Good fishing and tight lines to y'all.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Well I must be doing something right, cause my freezer is always full. Havent been shut out in about 16 yrs. And I fish a lot more than the average person Saltwater and freshwater. Yes somedays are better than others, but I still like the challenge of fooling them , and frying em....be safe.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lovin'Laura (Jun 28, 2016)

tommy261 said:


> Well I must be doing something right, cause my freezer is always full. Havent been shut out in about 16 yrs. And I fish a lot more than the average person Saltwater and freshwater. Yes somedays are better than others, but I still like the challenge of fooling them , and frying em....be safe.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Okay, you must be good. And, a legit sportsman as I see you bowhunt as well. I'm here to tell you that I do want to convert to arties, but I have not had success, even with professional guides, it's either bait or no fish with me. I ask guys what they used and i buy it and try it. So, Tommy, if you had just one artie in the surf, on a relatively calm day, what would you use if you had to catch a fish? I'll buy it and try it out the next time


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

That's a tough one, being I dont fish the surf much. I love the surf but it's very few days where its calm and clear at the same time. I think I would throw a 17mr, mirrolure ( MIRRODINE). Here is a picture. The bigger is the xl. I like these cause they suspend about 24 inches under the surface. And you can twitch it as you please or work it fast.. Some may say topwater, but throwing that all day would give your wrist he**.....plastics get bit off quite a bit from Spanish mackerel and bluefish. I dont like losing fishing time putting on different plastics/colors if your not confident in a particular one. To me this lure matches the hatch of a finger mullet. Dont give up on it, stay confident. I have caught a lot of trout on it, but it took some getting use to. My goto on the jetties is a crankbait fyi....









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lovin'Laura (Jun 28, 2016)

tommy261 said:


> That's a tough one, being I dont fish the surf much. I love the surf but it's very few days where its calm and clear at the same time. I think I would throw a 17mr, mirrolure ( MIRRODINE). Here is a picture. The bigger is the xl. I like these cause they suspend about 24 inches under the surface. And you can twitch it as you please or work it fast.. Some may say topwater, but throwing that all day would give your wrist he**.....plastics get bit off quite a bit from Spanish mackerel and bluefish. I dont like losing fishing time putting on different plastics/colors if your not confident in a particular one. To me this lure matches the hatch of a finger mullet. Dont give up on it, stay confident. I have caught a lot of trout on it, but it took some getting use to. My goto on the jetties is a crankbait fyi....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, thank you. I'm going to Amazon or wherever and buying one. No shrimp next time, just this lure. I'll report back. BTW, Doug Pike has been trying to get me and my wife to switch for years, but I haven't talked with him in a year or so.


----------



## Lovin'Laura (Jun 28, 2016)

Alright, ordered, should get them before the surf gets right.


----------

